#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Extended Relational-Algebra Operations of database management system free notes

## amitsharma957

*Aggregate Functions*
  	Aggregate functions take a collection of values and return a single  value as a result. For example, the aggregate function sum takes a  collection of values and returns the sum of the values. Thus, the  function sum applied on the collection
 	{1, 1, 3, 4, 4, 11}






  Similar Threads: Aggregate Operations in database management system free pdf notes Formal Definition of the Relational Algebra in database management system free pdf Composition of Relational Operations of database management system free pdf download The Relational Algebra in database management system pdf free notes Relational Model Terminology in database management system free pdf download

----------

